# Testosterone Replacement and Anabolic Steroids ? Part 2



## Arnold (Sep 2, 2011)

Testosterone Replacement and Anabolic Steroids – Side Effect Management – Interview With Dr. Michael Scally – Part 2 Dr Michael Scally is available for phone consultations to anyone who needs help with hormone replacement and side effect management. To contact him, email : mscally@hptaxis.com His book ???Anabolic Steroids ??? A Question of Muscle: Human Subject [...]

*Read More...*


----------

